# qualite de la dalle du nouvel imac17



## christphe (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour
J'ai vu un post récent ou quelqu'un avait pu voir un imac17 rev B et un imac17 rev C cote a cote dans une fnac .
Le nouvel écran semblait meilleurs.
Quelqu'un a t'il des infos ou a t'il constaté une différence.
Le probleme du 17 pouces étant surtout son angle de vision trop étroit (du moins bien en dessous du 20)
.


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2005)

sur macbidouille, il ya une photo de comparaison
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-11-24

apparemment, la qualité est en hausse (ça déjà été traité ici, mais je sais plus où)


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

Oui tout a été revu à la hausse, l'angle de vision, le contraste, la luminosité, j'avais les chiffres mais je remets pas la main dessus. Malgré tout cette dalle est encore perfectible comparée à d'autres, on a toujours pas un angle de 170° en vert et horiz.


----------



## christphe (25 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur macbidouille, il ya une photo de comparaison
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-11-24
> 
> apparemment, la qualité est en hausse (ça déjà été traité ici, mais je sais plus où)



Pas vraiement parlantes les photos!
Ils ne parlent pas du tout de l'angle de vision chez macbidouille .
Un est plus clair que l'autre! ça ne veut pas dire grand chose.
christophe


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2005)

c'est à eux qu'il faut le dire, pas à moi..mais bon apparemment, tu veux des chiffres plus qu'une appréciation ressentie, et pour cela, le site d'Apple te donne l'info..

Ecran TFT cristaux liquides à matrice active : 17 pouces (diagonale visible) panoramique ou 20 pouces (diagonale visible) panoramique 
Millions de couleurs à toutes les résolutions 
Angle de visualisation : 
Modèle 17 pouces
140° horizontal
120° vertical

Modèle 20 pouces
170° horizontal
170° vertical

Luminosité : 250 cd/m (modèle 17 pouces) ; 280 cd/m (modèle 20 pouces) 
Ratio de contraste : 500:1 (modèle 17 pouces) ; 800:1 (modèle 20 pouces)


----------



## Macbeth (25 Novembre 2005)

À L'usage la luminosité est bien meilleure. 
Pour l'angle, il est encore limité, mais je vous rappel que pour l'ergonomie du poste de travail on ets sensé se placer en face de sont écran (et la logique veux la même chose).
Le souci interviens dans le visionnage d'un film en cas d'utilisation de salon.
Mais pour l'utiliser, je confirme que la qualité est bonne, la luminosité Homogène et les angle pas gènant dans une situation de travail normale.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Novembre 2005)

christphe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'ai vu un post récent ou quelqu'un avait pu voir un imac17 rev B et un imac17 rev C cote a cote dans une fnac .
> Le nouvel écran semblait meilleurs.
> Quelqu'un a t'il des infos ou a t'il constaté une différence.
> ...




C moi  

non il y avait le nouveau 17" a coté de l'ancien 20"
mais je connais assez l'ancien 17 pour dire que le nouveau a une dalle bien meilleure...
mais pas encore au niveau du 20"


----------



## flotifr (26 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir un new imac 17 tout neuf ! La qualité de la dalle est bien meilleure que les anciennes générations, je confirme. C'est surtout flagrant en ce qui concerne l'homogénéité. Pour l'angle, je dirais que c'est bien suffisant même pour les films depuis mon lit (alors que le mac est sur le bureau) sans orienter l'écran. Bon, on n'a pas encore l'éclat et le respect des couleurs des cinema display (pourtant de génération plus ancienne, j'en ai un donc je peux comparer), mais on atteint un résultat tout à fait satisfaisant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un new imac 17 tout neuf ! La qualité de la dalle est bien meilleure que les anciennes générations, je confirme. C'est surtout flagrant en ce qui concerne l'homogénéité. Pour l'angle, je dirais que c'est bien suffisant même pour les films depuis mon lit (alors que le mac est sur le bureau) sans orienter l'écran. Bon, on n'a pas encore l'éclat et le respect des couleurs des cinema display (pourtant de génération plus ancienne, j'en ai un donc je peux comparer), mais on atteint un résultat tout à fait satisfaisant.



oui le nouveau 17" est encore inférieur au 20" display,
mais l'imac 20" rev C doit avoir une dalle supérieure a ce me display 20"
le ratio de contraste est amélioré...les angles restent les meme
reste a voir si les displays vont etre mis a jour ...


----------



## flotifr (26 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui le nouveau 17" est encore inférieur au 20" display,
> mais l'imac 20" rev C doit avoir une dalle supérieure a ce me display 20"
> le ratio de contraste est amélioré...les angles restent les meme
> reste a voir si les displays vont etre mis a jour ...



C'est vrai, sur le papier, c'est ce qu'on pourrait croire en effet, j'en parlait d'ailleurs avec mon frère avant de faire l'acquisition de ce cinema display. On trouve maintenant beaucoup d'écrans dont les spécifications sont plus prometteuses et j'avais peur d'être un peu déçu. Pourtant, à l'usage, je peux assurer qu'il s'agit d'un écran d'excellente qualité, surpassant probablement bon nombre d'écrans actuels.

Je m'explique, pour travailler la colorimétrie, les valeurs sur le papier, je m'en fiche pas mal, j'ai vu beaucoup d'écran plus lumineux et des taux (assez obscures d'ailleurs, comment sont determinées ces valeurs ?!) de contraste, mais tellement moins précis et qu'on n'arrive pas à étalonner précisément. J'ai maintenant un écran parfaitement adapté à un usage professionnel et très doux pour les yeux, l'angle de vision est tellement énorme, que quelque soit ma position, je ne note pas de différence de teinte d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran, l'homogénéité est vraiment parfaite et cela facilite beaucoup mon travail.

Pour conclure, je suis un homme comblé et j'envisage d'en acheter un second lorsque je changerai mon matériel. Et puis ça me permet de pousser un p'tit coup de gueule contre la course aux chiffres qui n'est pas sans me rappeler la (stupide) course aux Mhz pour les processeurs qui n'ont jamais donné la moindre information concernant la puissance réelle d'utilisation d'un ordinateur.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, sur le papier, c'est ce qu'on pourrait croire en effet, j'en parlait d'ailleurs avec mon frère avant de faire l'acquisition de ce cinema display. On trouve maintenant beaucoup d'écrans dont les spécifications sont plus prometteuses et j'avais peur d'être un peu déçu. Pourtant, à l'usage, je peux assurer qu'il s'agit d'un écran d'excellente qualité, surpassant probablement bon nombre d'écrans actuels.
> 
> Je m'explique, pour travailler la colorimétrie, les valeurs sur le papier, je m'en fiche pas mal, j'ai vu beaucoup d'écran plus lumineux et des taux (assez obscures d'ailleurs, comment sont determinées ces valeurs ?!) de contraste, mais tellement moins précis et qu'on n'arrive pas à étalonner précisément. J'ai maintenant un écran parfaitement adapté à un usage professionnel et très doux pour les yeux, l'angle de vision est tellement énorme, que quelque soit ma position, je ne note pas de différence de teinte d'un bout à l'autre de l'écran, l'homogénéité est vraiment parfaite et cela facilite beaucoup mon travail.
> 
> Pour conclure, je suis un homme comblé et j'envisage d'en acheter un second lorsque je changerai mon matériel. Et puis ça me permet de pousser un p'tit coup de gueule contre la course aux chiffres qui n'est pas sans me rappeler la (stupide) course aux Mhz pour les processeurs qui n'ont jamais donné la moindre information concernant la puissance réelle d'utilisation d'un ordinateur.



oui tu as raison, j'ai calibré mon écran avec une sonde il y a peu,et je suis très satisfait de mes tirages photos ,sur Epson R2400 ...
c'est une très bonne dalle en tout cas ...
seul le 23" apple ,ou un écran Eizo (masi bc plus cher) me plairai plus a l'heure actuel...
mais je demande a voir la dalle de l'imac 20" rev C pour me faire une idée plus précise...


----------



## flotifr (27 Novembre 2005)

So, wait and see ! 

Et si la dalle est vraiment meilleure, j'achète !!!!


----------



## christphe (29 Novembre 2005)

Voila un resumé comparatif. Ce ne sont que des chjffres "constructeur" ,donc : faut voir!!

Imac20 revA.      Je n'ai pas trouvé les chiffres de l'ancien imac 17

          - luminosité : 230cd/m  ; contraste 350 :1

Le Display 20 

         - luminosité :250cd/m   ;  contraste 400 :1

les 2 ont des angles de vision de 170 degres dans les 2 sens

L' Imac 17 revC(le nouveau)

          -luminosité :250cd/m ; contraste 500:1 angle de vision :140 120

L'Imac20 revC

          -luminosité :280cd/m ; contraste800 :1 angle de vision:170 170 



Christophe


----------



## flotifr (29 Novembre 2005)

christphe a dit:
			
		

> Voila un resumé comparatif. Ce ne sont que des chjffres "constructeur" ,donc : faut voir!!
> 
> Imac20 revA.      Je n'ai pas trouvé les chiffres de l'ancien imac 17
> 
> ...



Contraste de 800, cela parait en effet beaucoup comparé aux 400 du cinema display, j'irai comparer dès que cela sera possible en magasin. Ceci dit, je maintient ce que j'ai dis plus haut, car le 17" que j'ai chez moi, une fois étalonné, est incapable de me restituer ces fameux (toujours obscures) contrastes sur les photographies que je travaille aussi bien que mon display, alors même que les valeurs sont plus élevées. C'est pour cela que je pense que ces valeurs ne donnent pas une indication précise de la qualité des dalles. Ce sont bien des valeurs "isolées".

Par contre, les luminosités paraissent en effet similaires sur mes deux écrans et en tout cas nettement meilleures que pour les dalles de générations précédentes. Ce qui me laisse présumer qu'en effet la dalle du iMac 20" sera plus lumineuse.

Mais comme j'aime bien rajouter mon grain de sel, je préciserais ceci : Une bonne colorimétrie est obtenue avec une luminosité basse (au passage les yeux apprécient aussi de pas s'en prendre plein...les yeux, pour travailler toute la journée). Résultat, cette fameuse luminosité (fatigante) n'a d'intérêt finalement que pour visionner des films depuis son canapé (je raccourcis un peu, mais c'est presque ça).

La morale de l'histoire, c'est que ce n'est peut-être pas l'important dans l'histoire... Mise à part les angles de visions qui évitent les nuances de teintes lorsque l'on se décalle (mais là 170°, j'pense pas qu'on puisse faire beaucoup mieux, ou alors, faut inventer un écran sphérique ! 
 ) Non, ce qui est important est moins chiffrable comme le respect des couleurs, la netteté des détails, le confort d'utilisation, l'uniformité...

A méditer peut-être (enfin, ça n'engage que moi encore une fois)...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Novembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Contraste de 800, cela parait en effet beaucoup comparé aux 400 du cinema display, j'irai comparer dès que cela sera possible en magasin. Ceci dit, je maintient ce que j'ai dis plus haut, car le 17" que j'ai chez moi, une fois étalonné, est incapable de me restituer ces fameux (toujours obscures) contrastes sur les photographies que je travaille aussi bien que mon display, alors même que les valeurs sont plus élevées. C'est pour cela que je pense que ces valeurs ne donnent pas une indication précise de la qualité des dalles. Ce sont bien des valeurs "isolées".
> 
> Par contre, les luminosités paraissent en effet similaires sur mes deux écrans et en tout cas nettement meilleures que pour les dalles de générations précédentes. Ce qui me laisse présumer qu'en effet la dalle du iMac 20" sera plus lumineuse.
> 
> ...


je partage entierement ton analyse...


----------



## christphe (29 Novembre 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord aussi.
Christophe


----------



## macdavid75 (30 Novembre 2005)

Moi ce qui me gene plus, c'est le manque de netteté de l'ecran... Exemple : les caracteres que je suis en train de taper..notamment les ...... ou les ,,,,,,,,,
Pas de reglage a priori (je ne parle pas de colorimetrie)... Ou pas encore trouve (very new switcher.
Vrai défaut ou "mauvaise pioche" ? Qqu'un aurait des infos ou un avis ?


----------



## Kilian2 (30 Novembre 2005)

Cette dalle n'est que lumière


----------



## flotifr (30 Novembre 2005)

macdavid75 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me gene plus, c'est le manque de netteté de l'ecran... Exemple : les caracteres que je suis en train de taper..notamment les ...... ou les ,,,,,,,,,
> Pas de reglage a priori (je ne parle pas de colorimetrie)... Ou pas encore trouve (very new switcher.
> Vrai défaut ou "mauvaise pioche" ? Qqu'un aurait des infos ou un avis ?



Tu peux essayer d'aller dans "préférences systèmes", puis cliquer sur "Apparence" et jouer avec les options de lissage des polices. Vois si ça améliore la chose, sinon, es-tu bien dans la résolution maximale de ton écran (résolution native. onglet "moniteurs" dans les préférences) ? Car, si ce n'est pas le cas, l'écran sera nécessairement flou.

Si tu ne parviens pas à tes fins, je pense en effet qu'il s'agit d'une "mauvaise" pioche, car je n'ai jamais noté sur les écrans plats d'apple de flou suffisamment prononcé pour avoir du mal à distinguer ces nuances là.

Mais s'agit-il bien d'un écran LCD, sur quel ordinateur travailles-tu ?


----------



## macdavid75 (30 Novembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux essayer d'aller dans "préférences systèmes", puis cliquer sur "Apparence" et jouer avec les options de lissage des polices. Vois si ça améliore la chose, sinon, es-tu bien dans la résolution maximale de ton écran (résolution native. onglet "moniteurs" dans les préférences) ? Car, si ce n'est pas le cas, l'écran sera nécessairement flou.
> 
> Si tu ne parviens pas à tes fins, je pense en effet qu'il s'agit d'une "mauvaise" pioche, car je n'ai jamais noté sur les écrans plats d'apple de flou suffisamment prononcé pour avoir du mal à distinguer ces nuances là.
> 
> Mais s'agit-il bien d'un écran LCD, sur quel ordinateur travailles-tu ?


 
Ah désolé je vois que ma config. n'apparait pas : c'est le dernier imac G5 17" "insight inside".
La résolution est bien paramétrée, j'avais vérifié ; et j'avais essayé aussi le lissage de police...
L'écran est en fait flou comme un écran lambda quand on le paramètre mal (ou avant qu'il ne se soit auto-parametré) ; or là, a priori, pas de tel paramétrage semble-t-il !

Faut-il déjà que je le ramène à la Fnac........?


----------



## flotifr (30 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement, si tu n'as de moyen de le paramètrer et qu'il est flou, ça n'est pas normal. Vu que j'ai le même chez moi, en effet, tu dois avoir un problème sur le tiens. Désolé, mais il va falloir je pense le faire échanger...


----------



## macdavid75 (1 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, si tu n'as de moyen de le paramètrer et qu'il est flou, ça n'est pas normal. Vu que j'ai le même chez moi, en effet, tu dois avoir un problème sur le tiens. Désolé, mais il va falloir je pense le faire échanger...



Mea culpa : Je viens de visionner une serie de photos en tres haute def : mon écran est hors de cause.
Idem pour les smilys du forum d'ailleurs !

Il s'agit donc bien d'un parametrage concernant les polices.
Cependant j'ai essayé tous les réglages de lissage disponibles, et rien n'y fait.
Dans l'aide Apple dit d'ailleurs que le réglage ne change pas grand chose  

Or c'est assez génant de lire du texte flou, meme legerement.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
Merci,


----------



## flotifr (1 Décembre 2005)

macdavid75 a dit:
			
		

> Mea culpa : Je viens de visionner une serie de photos en tres haute def : mon écran est hors de cause.
> Idem pour les smilys du forum d'ailleurs !
> 
> Il s'agit donc bien d'un parametrage concernant les polices.
> ...



La je sèche un peu... Vérifie tout de même que tu n'ai pas de conflit de polices. Certaines applications installent des typos qui font doublon. Pour cela va dans "Livre des Polices", tu repèreras les polices en doublon car elle seront suivient d'un point noir. Tu peux désactiver celles que tu veux, tant que tu ne touche pas aux polices du système (mais là il te prévient).


----------



## pasc (4 Janvier 2006)

Mais rassurez-moi, l'imac G5 17" pour regarder un p'tit DVD de temps en temps, à 2 sur un canapé à, disons, 1,50 de l'écran, c'est sans problème (je veux dire, si on n'est pas graphiste, colorimètre ou monomaniaque ).
Et, question subsidiaire, on peut incliner l'écran de bas en haut, ou pas ? Parce que le même canapé n'est pas à la hauteur du bureau où se situerait l'ordinateur, et si il n'y a pas moyen d'améliorer la vision, ce serait pas cool.


----------



## flotifr (5 Janvier 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Mais rassurez-moi, l'imac G5 17" pour regarder un p'tit DVD de temps en temps, à 2 sur un canapé à, disons, 1,50 de l'écran, c'est sans problème (je veux dire, si on n'est pas graphiste, colorimètre ou monomaniaque ).
> Et, question subsidiaire, on peut incliner l'écran de bas en haut, ou pas ? Parce que le même canapé n'est pas à la hauteur du bureau où se situerait l'ordinateur, et si il n'y a pas moyen d'améliorer la vision, ce serait pas cool.



Pour ton petit film, pas de soucis, moi je regarde mes films depuis mon lit, ma tête doit être environ à 2m50 facile de l'écran (un imac 17"), l'écran s'incline, ce qui permet de l'orienter comme il faut.


----------



## pasc (5 Janvier 2006)

Ouf !


----------

